# WPPI Expo



## mbworldz (Dec 25, 2011)

This is my first time registered the WPPI , and I am going to there in Feb.   I heard they also have  the expo where you can get the camera gears for cheap price.    Does anyone know how much approx  I can get a Canon 5D Mark II there.  Will they charge sales tax or just cash deal?


----------

